# iPhone screen not working after trying to replace it



## Darwin226 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

I've managed to crack my iPhone 4 screen (by dropping it) so I ordered a new one from ebay. Little did I know that they decided to make life harder by gluing the LCD to the screen in iPhone 4 so the thing I ordered (just the glass and the digitizer) was useless.

I followed a tutorial when disassembling it and I reassembled it with the same, old, cracked screen.
Now, when I try to start it up, I get these mildly colored horizontal lines across the screen.

I'm pretty sure the touch screen still work because when I do the unlocking slide on the bottom of the screen, the lines change.

Is it done for, or is there something I can try? Maybe one of the connectors is not connected properly?
Also, when I opened the screen and saw that the original has the LCD-mirrory-thing attached to it, I tried to take it of a bit. Is it possible that that broke it?
I didn't stretch it too far as far as I know.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Apple products aren't designed to be repaired. I'm sure there are several things you can try if you search hard enough. But do you want the phone to work or not? If you do, take it to Apple or a reputable repair shop and pay the freight. If you're not in any hurry, keep messing around with it.


----------

